# What do you sell Body Butters for?



## hmlove1218 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm just curious what everyone sells their body butters for.  I calculated mine up and for a 4 oz containter (about 3 oz weight), my minimum sale price is 13.50 including tax.  Am I just suffering from sticker shock or is that too much?

TIA!


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 4, 2014)

My thick butter type lotion that is $8.00 for 4 oz and my solid lotion sells for $8.00-$15 for 2 oz jars.


----------



## Aline (Jun 4, 2014)

I sell my 4 oz body butters for $10 on Etsy (but they sell for $12.75 in my local store). It is really a thick lotion and I use a gold pump which looks lovely but does add to the cost.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't think $13.50 is too much for a good body butter, especially if its a true butter and not just a thick lotion.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 5, 2014)

It's an actual body butter, no liquids involved.  Just shea, mango, cocoa, and sweet almond.  Plus vit E and phenonip for safety reasons.

Obsidian:
So you don't think $13.50 is too much even for that small amount?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh my... Don't I feel smart now.  I didn't realize it but when I was calculating, I'd forgotten to switch over the ounces from 6 to 3.. $7.50 seems to be a much more approachable price to me.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 5, 2014)

Thats quite a difference, lol. have you compared prices on etsy at all?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 5, 2014)

I have which is why I was wondering.  Most of the small jars like what I have were selling for around $6.  I should have known then that I had miscalculated somewhere


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Jun 5, 2014)

I sell mine for - 2 ounces $5 or 3/ $13. I make an emulsified goat milk body butter though, not just oils and butters so I am sure the cost is diffrent.


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 5, 2014)

I sell mine for $7.95 for a 4 oz container and it's butters and oils, no wax or water. I buy in large bulk so this price works for me.


----------



## 100%Natural (Jun 6, 2014)

If you are intending on wholesaling at any point, you're going to want to price it at a minimum of 2.5 times cost.  This enables you to wholesale effectively and make yourself some money based on volume.  Price it too low and you close that door on yourself!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 6, 2014)

My 4 oz (2.5) body butter (shea, argan, meadowfoam etc).  sells for 10.00 or 2 for 18.00.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jun 6, 2014)

Natural makes a good point - base the price on the costs, including time etc.  You might want to flex it a little bit, of course.  

If you work out the "costs x 2" for wholesale and "wholesale x 2" for retail and it is too far away from the price that you are aiming for, then you need to look at reducing your costs somehow.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm getting $10 for my 2 ounce container and $15 for a 4 ounce container.  I wholesale for. 1/2 that.  Sells well at those priced.  This is for a true, waterless body butter.


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 21, 2014)

Mine is 3oz (in 4oz jar) for $12 and if memory serves it's a pretty good markup. Never had any complaints on the price


----------

